# Hair pulling turn on ?



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

I was curious how common it is for women to like having their hair pulled during the heat of passion ? 
My LD X wife didn't care for it , but the past three GFs liked it .


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Depends how rough it is? "having hair pulled" sounds rough.
My husband likes to gently hold/play with my hair during oral. 
I don't mind it at all! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

The secret!!!! Pull with the grain. >

Knowing a lot of stuff comes in handy


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Absolutely no pulling, pinching, hitting, or biting for this girl. Pain is not my thing....


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> Depends how rough it is? "having hair pulled" sounds rough.
> My husband likes to gently hold/play with my hair during oral.
> I don't mind it at all!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


You got a 70s style fro going on down there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> I was curious how common it is for women to like having their hair pulled during the heat of passion ?
> My LD X wife didn't care for it , but the past three GFs liked it .


In my experience, most women like their hair being pulled - but not yanked too far.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Herschel said:


> You got a 70s style fro going on down there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hmmm....pretty sure that's *not* what MrsAldi meant.
A Welsh beauty I dated many moons back had the most luscious long honey blonde hair. She loved it when I took the reins - so to speak.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Never been with a woman who likes it. All very strongly against it.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Last two I have been with really enjoy it and want me to do it. Whether while getting it doggy style or when giving oral, the current one starts moaning every time. Current one also enjoys having me hold/push her head while she goes down on me and enjoys light bondage, firm groping of her breasts and pinching/squeezing/biting her nipples. Both are/were very vocal and love to talk dirty and hear dirty talk during sex. Needless to say it has been a major change for me coming from my long term marriage to a largely LD woman. I was not allowed to touch her when she would occasionally go down on me. Sex was silent, with only an occasional muted moan. I also have vivid memories of always being told I needed to be gentle because her breasts were very tender. I never even thought of pulling her hair, spanking her or talking dirty. Of course that might be why I always wished for more and often found sex lacking.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes I have long hair and its nice pulled gently.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> I was curious how common it is for women to like having their hair pulled during the heat of passion ?
> My LD X wife didn't care for it , but the past three GFs liked it .


If someone is LD, they usually don't care for any sexual move.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*IMHO, this Texas flatland boy greatly equates sex only with the precepts of pleasure, not pain!

I think that I would love my partner way too much to ever want to inflict pain upon them! Intentionally or otherwise! 

And I earnestly hope that they would feel the very same way about me!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

My wife had a abusive prior relationship. I always used a light hand with her. About 2 years ago, I had been praying asking for guidance. We were on our sides with me behind her. I felt like Holy Spirit was telling me to take ahold of her hair. I thought sure she would react badly, but I gently slid my hand up her neck and gently, but firmly gripped her hair. I didn't yank or pull, but just gripped her hair.

Wow, she is not usually vocal in bed, but the moan that came out of her let me know I was doing it ok. That, followed by a O God!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'd be so damned afraid that someone who painfully grabbed their ladies hair and tugged at it vigorously might suddenly become the unwilling recipient of a  quid pro quo testicle grasp, pull and yank!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *I'd be so damned afraid that someone who painfully grabbed their ladies hair and tugged at it vigorously might become the unwilling recipient of a sudden  quid pro quo testicle grasp, pull and yank!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's why I just lightly gripped her hair. Just enough tension so she could feel my hand there. Had she given any indication that is wasn't good, I would have let go immediately.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Sawney Beane said:


> Never been with a woman who likes it. All very strongly against it.


You must not be doing it correctly. They don't really want to feel pain,
( most don't ) . 
When you start to make out, you run your hand slowly up the back of their neck gathering some hair between your fingers. As the kiss gets more and more passionate you want to pull them tighter and tighter to your lips, then start to squeeze the hair and the back of their head at the same time. 
If you are doing it right they will moan, if you did it wrong ( usually too hard ) they say OUCH !


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> The secret!!!! Pull with the grain. >
> 
> Knowing a lot of stuff comes in handy


Yup I agree, and add it's more of a squeeze than a pull and all about submitting 

Hand on skull fingers spread in hair and slowly make a fist, also some people can stand to have a ponytail pulled and some can't but the fist squeeze always works


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> You must not be doing it correctly. They don't really want to feel pain,
> ( most don't ) .
> When you start to make out, you run your hand slowly up the back of their neck gathering some hair between your fingers. As the kiss gets more and more passionate you want to pull them tighter and tighter to your lips, then start to squeeze the hair and the back of their head at the same time.
> If you are doing it right they will moan, if you did it wrong ( usually too hard ) they say OUCH !


Quite possibly. Even holding or stroking hair was a no-go with some. My late wife tended to over-react: in the throes of passion she wouldn't always distinguish between martial arts and sex moves and would react to a hair touch/grab with a strike to the eyes!






Luckily I know how to block...!


----------



## Kitty08 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, gently pull only...I like how my H does it...it's been 10 years married and he is a master now 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Since I was a kid, I loved my hair combed, braided and yes also pulled. I have long hair and hold it all together and twist it quite hard, it's lovely. Not in a sexual way though. More like a scalp massage. Wouldn't mind if it happened during sex though. Sheesh I would love it 24/7 !


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ahem, it's not really about the pulling its the control factor. You don't just yank away :wink2:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

catfan said:


> Since I was a kid, I loved my hair combed, braided and yes also pulled. I have long hair and hold it all together and twist it quite hard, it's lovely. *Not in a sexual way though. More like a scalp massage. *Wouldn't mind if it happened during sex though. Sheesh I would love it 24/7 !


*
Guys, pay attention here.* I'd bet this is a universal truth. Someone is laying on me getting their curly brown hair stroked. It takes her all of 3 to 5 minutes to drop off to sleep. 

I'm building up credits. Hmmmmm what should I trade those for later >


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Wow, she is not usually vocal in bed, but the moan that came out of her let me know I was doing it ok. That, followed by a O God!


O God is ok. I heard an "Oh Pete", and my name ain't Pete!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thor said:


> O God is ok. I heard an "Oh Pete", and my name ain't Pete!


In that case you would jerk against the grain >


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It's all been covered but for the sake of the vote / poll, Mrs Nail likes me to play with her hair in many ways including gentle pulling. Just be sure you have a lot of it. It spreads the pulling over a large area of scalp. I'm more submissive so it is weird for me but all that has been said about control is exactly what she likes. Outside of sex, she likes hair and scalp massage better than brushing. Tugging is often included it that setting as well. 

She is a very tactile person and her favorite form of foreplay is Massage. It is also her favorite wake up. That frequently gets me very confused.


----------



## guy74 (Dec 24, 2015)

Long ago I had a lover that liked it pulled really hard. It was difficult for me to do that.

W likes it pulled a bit, depends on the action taking place.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

dash74 said:


> Yup I agree, and add it's more of a squeeze than a pull and all about submitting
> 
> Hand on skull fingers spread in hair and slowly make a fist, also some people can stand to have a ponytail pulled and some can't but the fist squeeze always works


This.
If I time it just right, it can make my wife's first orgasm incredible...and if I maintain just the correct "pull" and tempo it can lead to a second right away.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

YES! I guess it may vary from person to person, but I love it when my hair is pulled - picture gripping it very firmly rather than a school boy-style yanking of the ponytail. It's a good indicator that a man wants you. As with anything else, good communication is crucial as it's not for everyone; ask if she likes it, communicate as you increase/decrease firmness of your grip, basic common sense stuff. Very hot.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

yep, wife loves it, but it's not hair pulling like holding onto a pony tail. It's about getting your hand all up the back of her head, like you were going to palm a soccer ball and pick it up, then squeezing the hair in your fingers and pulling the head back.

Nothing but guttural moans when this happens....


----------

